# [solved]Problem z kompilacją wicd

## meron11

Pierwsze moje gentoo i kompilacja wicd. i Błędy , LOg:

```
 * Messages for package net-misc/wicd-1.7.0:

 * ERROR: net-misc/wicd-1.7.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   Building failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4747:  Called distutils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1157:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               "$(PYTHON)" "${setup_file}" "${DISTUTILS_GLOBAL_OPTIONS[@]}" build "$@" || die "Building failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-misc/wicd-1.7.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-misc/wicd-1.7.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/wicd-1.7.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/wicd-1.7.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/wicd-1.7.0/work/wicd-1.7.0'

netbook boot # cat '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/wicd-1.7.0/temp/build.log

> ^C

netbook boot # cat '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/wicd-1.7.0/temp/build.log'

 * Package:    net-misc/wicd-1.7.0

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: tomka@gentoo.org c1pher@gentoo.org

 * USE:        X elibc_glibc gtk kernel_linux libnotify ncurses nls pm-utils userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking wicd-1.7.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/wicd-1.7.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/wicd-1.7.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/wicd-1.7.0/work/wicd-1.7.0 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/wicd-1.7.0/work/wicd-1.7.0 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/wicd-1.7.0/work/wicd-1.7.0 ...

  File "./setup.py", line 45

    except Exception, e:

                    ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

python3.1 setup.py build

  File "setup.py", line 45

    except Exception, e:

                    ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 * ERROR: net-misc/wicd-1.7.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   Building failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4747:  Called distutils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1157:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               "$(PYTHON)" "${setup_file}" "${DISTUTILS_GLOBAL_OPTIONS[@]}" build "$@" || die "Building failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-misc/wicd-1.7.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-misc/wicd-1.7.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/wicd-1.7.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/wicd-1.7.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/wicd-1.7.0/work/wicd-1.7.0'

```

Wie ktoś jak to ugryźć?

//wicd z testinga poszedłLast edited by meron11 on Thu Apr 07, 2011 7:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zlomek

Podaj zawartość /etc/ make.conf

Spróbuj tak zainstalować:

```
USE="X gtk ncurses nls pm-utils" emerge wicd

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Dales solved, ale nie napisales jak to rozwiazales, dodaj.

----------

## lsdudi

w pythonie >= 3.0 przechwycenie wyjątku przez 

```
exception Exception,e :
```

już wyrzuca bład (od 2.6 jest deprecated)

3.X sie jeszcze nie przyjeło ale już się piszę tak aby było kompatybile dlatego wersja ~ poszła. Jednak lepiej sobie ustawic systemowego python na 2.X eselectem.

----------

